# Starting Subnovice and Rally tonight!



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

I am finally starting my class named Beyond Basic tonight which includes Sub-novice and Rally at the Warrenton Kennel Club. The class was delayed a week due to the cold weather. I can hardly wait!


----------



## rob1 (Sep 21, 2009)

Wow- you guys are covering a lot! That looks like a really cool class (I checked it out online). I've just started one that's geared toward CD prep and I'm hoping to be ready for beginner novice by the end. But... heh, we have taken it once before. I have the devil of a time performing formal obedience commands correctly!

Let us know how it goes- I'm curious to see what other folks do in class. And which you like better- rally or obedience!


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Good luck in class and any events you enter too! Post pictures if you can


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Here is the e-mail that the training coordinator sent us!

_It's dreary now but tonight at the Armory it'll be all sunshine and light! Well, it will be a happy mix of wagging tails and eager students. _

_Please bring some small treats to lure your dog. The treats can even be little bits of kibble. If you don't have a treat bag to hang from your belt, try a small zip-lock bag and use a binder clip to attach it to your belt or pocket. A little carpenter style apron also works well._

_No retractable leashes please. Just a 6 foot leash that is soft enough not to tear up your hand. Regular buckle collars are good but you can also use a harness or halter and see how it goes._

_See you tonight. Have fun!_
_Susan Ramey_
_WKC Training Coordinator_

Cool man! This evening can't get here fast enough!:hyper:


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

*Tonight's class was awesome!*

It was a great first class! Mercy is off to a good start! There were a variety of dog breeds in the gym (3 rings of classes going on simultaneously) and in just my class alone! Mercy did great! I just love to see her face looking up at me during the watch me command!:smooch:


----------



## goodog (May 6, 2013)

Thats awesome--so glad Mercy is doing well. Its so cool when you connect. They are happy and you seem them grow. 
Kai is finishing is Canine Good Citizens class -2 wks left. He's been swimming -prepping for the MD World of Pets Expo Dock Jump-his first.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

goodog said:


> Thats awesome--so glad Mercy is doing well. Its so cool when you connect. They are happy and you seem them grow.
> Kai is finishing is Canine Good Citizens class -2 wks left. He's been swimming -prepping for the MD World of Pets Expo Dock Jump-his first.


Oh my goodness! You're gonna be in the World of Pets Expo Dock Dive Competition? Cool man! I was thinking about entering Mercy in the parade of breeds, but I am such a busy wife and mother these days!:burnout:


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

goodog said:


> Thats awesome--so glad Mercy is doing well. Its so cool when you connect. They are happy and you seem them grow.
> Kai is finishing is Canine Good Citizens class -2 wks left. He's been swimming -prepping for the MD World of Pets Expo Dock Jump-his first.


oh wow nice! I want to have Rusty in Dock diving soon, and how hard is the training? I mean before your dog knows what to do etc.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

After a week off due to the snow, we were at it again. Last night's class was alot of fun. We practiced off lead heeling around cones. I was using treats to lure Mercy of course. We practiced the come command. I went to the other side of the ring and Mercy stayed well and I was about to call her when she broke her stay to chase after another dog who was coming.:doh: We also practiced finish and stand stays. We have alot of homework this week. We will really be busy. I am hoping that perhaps by summer, I can start registering for Novice Obedience competitions at dog shows.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Glad you and Mercy are having a lot of fun with Rally Obedience class!

Next month I start my class, and I hope by summer time I'll be about to enter Novice Obedience competitions as well.

Keep everyone up-to-date and good luck!


----------



## rob1 (Sep 21, 2009)

LOL- stay is the hardest thing ever! And it can actually make me nervous if I'm not sure of the dogs around Lucky.

But it sounds like she's doing good and it's great to train around all the distractions as long as it's not over her threshold. It sounds like she'll get a ton out of the class.

Look forward to hearing more!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

*It was an interesting day indeed*

I drove the 20 or so miles to Warrenton again tonight, but this time without my glasses. I left them at work! I also knew of the incoming freezing rain too. By the grace of God I made it down there and back safely, and Mercy was asleep in the back seat. It was raining a little on the way back. 

I had a humiliating moment! When someone said he was blocked in, I was hoping it wasn't me. "It's the blue Corolla with the Golden Retriever bumper stickers!" It was me!:doh: But my trainer Susan Getz held Mercy for me while I moved my car. On the way to my car I saw someone with a beautiful blonde Golden puppy. I asked her where she got her puppy. It was one of the breeders I visited when I was puppy shopping, Diane Casey of Casey Golden Retrievers. I knew she had said while meeting with her in Oct 2011 that she sometimes goes to Warrenton Kennel Club for training. I was already wondering if I would see her taking classes when I was. I asked her if she remembered me and pointed to Mercy being held by my trainer as I told her I got a Golden from another breeder. By that time a woman came back reminding me that I had move my car again. Saying that I felt embarrassed would be an understatement! Who knows? What if I decide to get a puppy from Diane in the future?

Class went well for the most part. Mercy was stubborn with her sits and of course with her downs. I wonder if Diane saw how well I did in my class ring, because she was actually sitting in a chair for a while. I have my homework cut out for me, for I need to practice her sitting and downing from a distance. Okay signing off.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

We are now finished with class. Mercy is still not willing to down easily. It has been a problem since she was 4 months old.  She does everything else pretty well. It was a great class. I hope to get her into Agility at Mattaponi Kennel Club this June.


----------

